# Regular Season Game 33: Houston Rockets @ Orlando Magic



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

​*(15-17)/(22-12)*

When/Where:
*Friday, January 4, 7:00 p.m. ET*
*Amway Arena*














































*Alston / Head / Battier / Hayes / Yao*














































*Arroyo / Bogans / Turkoglu / Lewis / Howard*


*Preview

Before gathering his things and leaving New England's TD Banknorth Garden, Yao Ming leaned back into the stall of his locker and stretched out his tired legs.

He hadn't found a more comfortable spot inside an NBA arena in weeks.

With Tracy McGrady missing from the lineup and expected to be out at least another week with a strained tendon in his left knee, opposing defenses haven't given Houston's other All-Star much room for comfort on the court.

The NBA's biggest player has always drawn attention in the paint. But with McGrady out and Houston's supporting cast still seeking an offensive rhythm, Yao has been engulfed by a much larger crowd of defenders than usual in recent games.

The Rockets, still shorthanded heading into Orlando Friday night, are hoping Yao can find a comfort zone against defenses bent on trying to keep him in check.

"Yao is the guy that we have to go to with Tracy out," Rockets coach Rick Adelman said. "He's got two or three guys that he's going against all the time. If we don't have other people scoring and stepping up, it makes it very difficult on Yao."

Without McGrady, the pressure has been on Yao to carry the Rockets' offense.

Yao has had little trouble registering his customary double-double on most nights, averaging 20.2 points and 11.5 rebounds in Houston's past four games minus McGrady. He's helped the Rockets go 2-2 over that stretch. But the center has had to work for everything that he's getting.

During the Rockets' recent four-game stretch, Yao has seen about every kind of double-team imaginable. He's had two defenders shadowing him before Houston has even considered looking to him inside. He's been fronted. He's had defenders surround him following an entry pass. And he's drawn double- and triple-teams as soon as he's put the ball to the hardwood.

The variety of defensive tactics have made it tougher for Yao to get inside. But if you ask Yao, he's got to find a way to get more looks in the paint regardless of what opposing defenses are doing against him.

"I need to work my game back," Yao said. "I take too many jumpers. I need to work my way for more shots in the paint. The contact will be more physical, but I still need to go inside. I only shot six free throws (against Boston on Wednesday night), but I think that all comes from those perimeter jumpers. They don't give you free throws for a perimeter jumper."

That's not to say the Rockets want him to abandon his looks from the outside.

Coming into the season, the Rockets were hoping Yao would take more shots from the perimeter. Adelman, who has used big men in the high post throughout his coaching career, was hoping the the center's time spent at the high post would showcase Yao's shooting ability and save him from some of the grind inside. That much has proven true as Yao has been able to play longer stretches this season without getting tired.

But with defenses begging him to settle for those outside shots instead of pushing them inside, Yao would prefer to be where he's most comfortable more often.

"I do some high post stuff," Yao said. "But I still have more comfort on the low post. That's just the way I play. I'm just finding a way to play. It's that simple."
During Wednesday's setback to Boston, Yao admits that he didn't initially take that approach.

With Kendrick Perkins putting a body on the center and Kevin Garnett shadowing him, Yao rarely had a moment when he didn't have at least two Boston defenders hovering around him. Yao, anticipating the double teams every time he touched the ball, ended up settling for some rushed jumpers.

The result: Yao netted only 2 of his first 11 shots before attacking the paint more aggressively in the second half.

"He was a little impatient in the first half and we were too," Adelman said. "We fed him the ball and when he caught it, they were coming right away. We just have to have a little bit more patience where he knows when he kicks it out, we'll have some patience to kick it back to him. I thought he was rushing some in the first half. But to his defense, my goodness, he's just being swarmed all the time. It seems like post defense rules change in the last six minutes because Garnett did pretty much what he wanted to against him. But Yao fights through everything. We just have to continue to stay with it."

What Yao could use is some help from his teammates.

Since the center draws so much attention, Houston's perimeter players have been given numerous scoring opportunities. The supporting cast has done a better job of taking advantage of those openings with both Rafer Alston and Bonzi Wells have solid shooting performances in recent games.

But they still haven't made enough buckets to persuade their foes into at least taking some of their defensive focus off Yao.

"That's been the case the whole season," Alston said. "We need guys to hit shots. I see opportunity (with what defenses are doing against Yao). I see gaps to the basket. I see cuts to the basket. I see wide-open jump shots. Some guys should look to cut more. The one thing about Yao is he's going to pass the ball. But you got to get in his vision. Sometimes when they're doubling him, we stay too far apart. If we slide around to his vision, we can get a good shot or get his pass out for the next pass to set up a shot. He creates so many open shots for us."

McGrady's eventual return should take some of the pressure off Yao as well.

But until that happens, Yao can continue to expect a crowd around him in the middle.

He's going to have to find a way to get comfortable in an uncomfortable situation.

"He's done fine," Adelman said. "He just has to get used to the fact that if he puts it on the floor, he's going to be swarmed. He's got to give it a look first and maybe a lot of times kick it out. But every team throws something different at him. He just has to adjust game in and game out."


Magic Update: Home sweet home? Not for the Magic. Dwight Howard and Co. actually have a better road record than they do at home. Orlando is a mere 7-7 in Amway Arena. Despite the home troubles, the Magic still have the third best record in the Eastern Conference and have a 4 1/2 game lead in the Southeast Division.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

lets go Houston! please become better or get rid of T-Mac and start a new different team


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yao vs Dwight its on.

I want to see Yao get 35points 15 rebounds.

Hopefully yao's shooting touch comes back. And he gets inside for a few easy dunks and put backs.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Yao vs Howard again. It will be an interesting game.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Yao vs Howard, Yao lost last time. Let's see if he can turn that around.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Rockets center Yao Ming took 20 shots on Wednesday against a Celtics defense that worked to limit his touches. He was not happy, however, with the sort of shots he took and planned to move his game back to his preferred spot in the low blocks.
> 
> "I need to work my game back," Yao said. "I take too many perimeter jumpers. I need to work my way for more shots in the paint, I think. The contact will be more physical, but I still need to go inside. I only shot six free throws, but I think that all comes from (taking) those perimeter jumpers. Perimeter jumpers will not give you free throws."
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Good game by the rockets but, outcome will be 15-18 on the season.

Pessimism equals a W!!!:clap:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Random observation...

looking the mug shots of the players in the original post... Yao's adam's apple is not visible... but all the other players are very noticeable. Why?

:biggrin:

Okay so we need a win... BADLY! My prediction is an even game until the third quarter and then we break away for the win!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> looking the mug shots of the players in the original post... Yao's adam's apple is not visible... but all the other players are very noticeable. Why?


That's because he is Asian! KIDDING! Just trying to stir some ****E UP!:biggrin:

AB needs to get alot of PT tonight.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

For mms links


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Hope Wells can get 30+ mins


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Rafer is looking like an AllStar out there without Mac.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yao missed that little hook shot once again. And now he's not going to the basket enough. He needs to watch some of his old tapes. Maybe it's because Tom Thibodeau's gone.

Like last time, we're not playing well but they're not either.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Sick putback by Yao.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yao can make that outside jumper but he shouldnt have to its bad shot selection like Yao was saying himself.

If he is totally open then sure i understand him taking it but there are better shots for him.

I like a 9 man rotation.
Gotta say wish Deke was added to the rotation just while TMAC is out


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Why Novak? Why not Mutombo?????????


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yao is the best in the league at boxing out under the boards. Opposing centers almost never have big rebounding games against us. The stats back it up. It's been the case for about four years.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

That was a terrible end to the 2nd Q
Head had a TO and got rejected badly which gave the Magic two fast break points.

He also bricked a deep three he probably shouldnt have taken.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Refs are morons


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

4 PFs on both Cs entering the 4th Q.

I gotta say when Yao is off I think Deke being on would be a better option than Novak getting minutes at PF.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Aaron is meantto be this 3 point shooting dynamo. But he isnt hitting anything from the outside.

But he is driving to the basket with his skill and speed and getting some great looks.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I love it when Rafer hits those threes.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Cant believe how much we tighten up in the last 4mins.

We have to learn to break a team when we are 12points up.
And we need to learn to finish a game.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Please dont Turn it over

Please make the shot


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

game, Rockets WIN!


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Rockets Win! Ugly win but still a win.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW what a close call i had no idea whether it had left his hand or not.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh wow, my box score says 96-96. What happened? Tip-in at the end doesn't count?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I can't believe the refs made me watch Scola/Foyle matchup when it should have been Yao/Howard, oh well - Skip layup won that one. A.Brooks is our Nate Robinson without the mouth


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

LOL I was expecting the OT to start. :biggrin:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Rafer with the game winning shot! I wish he can be consistent and do this everyday.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

That tip was close but after watching the replay frame by frame, Foyle's fingers were still touching the ball when the red light went on in the background.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Wow. Close game. BUT WE WON.

Haha I missed this one. xP


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> That tip was close but after watching the replay frame by frame, Foyle's fingers were still touching the ball when the red light went on in the background.


Lol Tell that to Stephen A. Smith :lol:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Stephen A hates the Rockets and everything to do with them so I am not surprised.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Holy crap! It is killing me that I can't watch these games. Nice win for Houston.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yay I changed my avatar to Rafer.


----------

